# Favorite apples



## LadyCook61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I like Braeburn apples the best, next to Red Delicious .  What are your favorites for eating.  For cooking I like the tart ones.


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 1, 2008)

Just came home from the Greenmarket with a bag full of my favorites, "Mutsu's Mother."  They're yellow, very crisp and very sweet.  and they bake beautifully.  For pies, I like to mix them with their offspring, the Mutsu.  which are also yellow and very crisp, but are quite tart.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 1, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Just came home from the Greenmarket with a bag full of my favorites, "Mutsu's Mother." They're yellow, very crisp and very sweet. and they bake beautifully. For pies, I like to mix them with their offspring, the Mutsu. which are also yellow and very crisp, but are quite tart.


oooh I'm envious.  The stores around here don't have many special kinds. I do like to try different apples.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

Well, here's some trivia for you.....did you know that apples supposedly originated in Kazakhstan as well as the tulip?  Their apples here are wonderful and large.  The former capital "Almaty" means apple.  They also have over 30 native "tulip" varieties that were exported to Holland.  Kazakhstan was on the former silk route where wonderful, amazing stuff was sent all over the world from different countries along the way.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 1, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I like Braeburn apples the best, next to Red Delicious . What are your favorites for eating. For cooking I like the tart ones.


 
My two favorite are the Braeburn and the McIntosh {which are very hard to find in my area anymore}.


----------



## Bilby (Mar 1, 2008)

Fuji is my favourite eating apple, then Pink Lady, and a Jonathan is always hard to beat, just hard to locate!  Granny Smiths for cooking and eating too!

And Expatgirl, I knew none of that!  Very interesting!  Thanks!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 1, 2008)

We have two apple trees a fujii and a gala, but I love the pink lady and Braeburn

kadesma


----------



## poached_pear (Mar 1, 2008)

My favorite apple is a Winesap but I haven't seen them in a long time.  I usually buy Jonathan Gold's.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 1, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> Well, here's some trivia for you.....did you know that apples supposedly originated in Kazakhstan as well as the tulip? Their apples here are wonderful and large. The former capital "Almaty" means apple. They also have over 30 native "tulip" varieties that were exported to Holland. Kazakhstan was on the former silk route where wonderful, amazing stuff was sent all over the world from different countries along the way.


that is interesting.



Bilby said:


> Fuji is my favourite eating apple, then Pink Lady, and a Jonathan is always hard to beat, just hard to locate! Granny Smiths for cooking and eating too!
> 
> And Expatgirl, I knew none of that! Very interesting! Thanks!


I like Granny Smith for my apple pies.



poached_pear said:


> My favorite apple is a Winesap but I haven't seen them in a long time. I usually buy Jonathan Gold's.


I think I've seen Jonathan Gold in Wegman's , not sure about Winesap tho.



JoAnn L. said:


> My two favorite are the Braeburn and the McIntosh {which are very hard to find in my area anymore}.


I thought McIntosh was everywhere.



Bilby said:


> Fuji is my favourite eating apple, then Pink Lady, and a Jonathan is always hard to beat, just hard to locate! Granny Smiths for cooking and eating too!
> 
> And Expatgirl, I knew none of that! Very interesting! Thanks!


oh yes the Pink Lady, forgot about that one, I enjoy that one too.



kadesma said:


> We have two apple trees a fujii and a gala, but I love the pink lady and Braeburn
> 
> kadesma


oh you are fortunate to have those trees. Have you made pies or something with the apples from them?


----------



## Angie (Mar 1, 2008)

Honeycrisps are my favorite!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 1, 2008)

kadesma said:


> We have two apple trees a fujii and a gala, but I love the pink lady and Braeburn
> 
> kadesma


 
Don't sit under the apple tree with anyone else but me....

Love Fuji, Galas and Pink Lady


----------



## kadesma (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes I've made pies and baked apples..And it is so nice to walk outside and pick an apple and sink you teeth into it..I like to pick a few and the slice and saute in butter add brown sugar and some lemon juice and zest and serve it over vanilla ice cream...Yummy

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Mar 1, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Don't sit under the apple tree with anyone else but me....
> 
> Love Fuji, Galas and Pink Lady


deal only you


----------



## CanadianMeg (Mar 1, 2008)

MacIntosh are very easy to get here. That's what we tend to have most often; my son isn't picky between Macs and Spartans. I'll eat Macs but I'd rather have Granny Smith.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 2, 2008)

I love anything tart and not crunchy---I'm afraid that leaves out most "Red Delicious" apples.......if they're good my fav is Winesap.......and Fuji and Mac's are next in line...


----------



## miniman (Mar 2, 2008)

I usually get Cox's or Braeburns. I love Pink Lady but over here they are so expensive.


----------



## bigjimbray (Mar 2, 2008)

I prefer the Fuji and yellow Delicious, you can use these in anything a apple is used for.
and they mix real well also.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> I love anything tart and not crunchy---I'm afraid that leaves out most "Red Delicious" apples.......if they're good my fav is Winesap.......and Fuji and Mac's are next in line...


I like the crunchy ones .


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

bigjimbray said:


> I prefer the Fuji and yellow Delicious, you can use these in anything a apple is used for.
> and they mix real well also.


I've heard of Fuji but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

miniman said:


> I usually get Cox's or Braeburns. I love Pink Lady but over here they are so expensive.


 
I haven't heard of Cox's .


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 2, 2008)

CanadianMeg said:


> MacIntosh are very easy to get here. That's what we tend to have most often; my son isn't picky between Macs and Spartans. I'll eat Macs but I'd rather have Granny Smith.


 
"None" of the grocrery store's in my town carry MacIntosh apples year round. The only time I can find them is in the fall when the local orchard's sell them at our Farmer's Market.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

JoAnn L. said:


> "None" of the grocrery store's in my town carry MacIntosh apples year round. The only time I can find them is in the fall when the local orchard's sell them at our Farmer's Market.


That is interesting.  I would think Macs would be available all the time everywhere.  I guess I assume too much.


----------



## bigjimbray (Mar 2, 2008)

I have two buddies that grow apples, and david owns the Kingsburg Apple Farm and when
I need apples I go see him and get a couple shopping bags full of the great big fuji`s that
are to big to pack, and I like to make applesauce with them, before I got my apple peeler,
My mother who taught me how to can, would help me peel these apples and our fingers would start sticking together becasue they had some much sugar. so I had to go wash my hand so I could finish peeling my bag, and my would have to do the same. my other
buddy had 27 different varities at his farm, and fugi1s, granny smith and the pink lady`s was his biggest sellers. I sure enjoy the apples.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 2, 2008)

In order - Royal Gala, Jazz, Pacific Rose, Golden Delicious (okay, 3&4 are tied), and then red delicious.

Just discovered the Jazz and Pacific Rose this winter.  Magnificent.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 2, 2008)

kadesma said:


> We have two apple trees a fujii and a gala, but I love the pink lady and Braeburn
> 
> kadesma



Kadesma, the fuji and gala are my favorite eating apples, and for making applesauce  Granny Smiths for baking.


----------



## DrThunder88 (Mar 3, 2008)

Fuji and Royal Galas are my favorite apples.  Unfortunately, Galas seem to have a bit more vacillation between really good and all mealy and gross.  I also like Golden Delicious, but they seem to suffer from grossness even more than Galas.

After years in marching band, however, I'll tell you my least favorite are road apples!


----------



## middie (Mar 3, 2008)

Gala's and Fuji. I've never even seen pink lady's here


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 3, 2008)

poached_pear said:


> My favorite apple is a Winesap but I haven't seen them in a long time. I usually buy Jonathan Gold's.


 
My apple guy has lots of winesaps.


----------



## granniero (Mar 3, 2008)

While in Texas (Killeen) in Dec and again in Jan, I had Honeycrisp apples. They were the biggest,juiciest,best tasting apples I ever had. I have looked at 2 stores here in NE Fla and haven't found them yet. They were expensive but would buy them all the time if I could find them,they were heavenly!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 3, 2008)

I like all kinds of apples, but my favorites were the ones we picked right off the trees when I was growing up. I don't know what kind they were, but they were always good.


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 3, 2008)

I like Gala or Fuji for general eating.  Fuji also cook nicely.  Red delicious aren't crispy enough most of the time. I vary the apples I cook with depending on the flavor I want..


----------



## brentleatherman (Mar 8, 2008)

Honeycrisps. Without a doubt, honeycrisps - worth every penny.


----------

